# End Grain Cutting Board LJ Class 006



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Teaching a class..*

For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..

The first lesson on how to make an end grain cutting board will be posted on in this blog series in the first week of May… just after the Maleny Wood Expo..

This will not be like the usual tutorial which is a single or multi-part explanation of how to do something… this will be a series of lessons posted every three or four days so that anyone who wishes to participate will have time to complete each lesson before moving on to the next one…

Should you find you have a problem or need to ask a question… I am only a PM or email away…

As well as a written part of the lesson, I intend to take several photos as the work progresses and possible a few short videos as well…

For the fairly new people, there will be a beginners board as well as a slightly more intricate version for those who would like to stretch the boundaries and try something new.

I hope that some of the more experienced members also take part… it would be great to see how they do ….

During the lessons we will cover the following..

Timber selection,

Dressing the timber,

Ripping the timber,

Grain orientation,

Glue up techniques,

Cross cutting and assembly,

Sanding,

Finishing…

All participants who complete the project can post it on line for all to see [if you want ] and when you notify Ms Debbie that you have finished, there will be a Lumberjocks' Certificate waiting for you…

Please let me know if you would like to be a participant by using the comments section of this web site..


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'll play. Nerver too old to pick up new tricks and tips. Bring it on Larry


----------



## EvilNuff (Mar 17, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm interested.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sign me up.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I've taken this class Wood Weaving 101/ Instr. Dr. Degoose

678 days ago by blackcherry…http://lumberjocks.com/projects/17741. A word of warning to those who proceed this instructor has been known to have cause a habit forming addictions to cutting board causing woodworker countless hours away from family and friends, also his no.1 mantra in taking this class is to stay hydrated only during gluing drying periods…have fun new students you'll learn very valuable lesson in the art of cutting boards and life as well, signed former student and friend Blackcherry


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Thank you, Wilson, for your kind words….


----------



## ba5eba11 (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in!

-bob


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in. Just got some new wood and after the in-counter cutting boards I have to make, I should have plenty left over. Maybe I can try the more advanced one. Do you already have the designs picked out for the two separate boards?

Also, thank you Larry for taking the time to share your wealth of knowledge with the rest of us. I know I asked a few questions when I was attempting my first cutting board and I appreciate that you took the time to help. Now others will have that chance even if they were afraid to ask. Thanks!


----------



## TLA (Jan 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in as well. This is good timing as I was hoping to make my first cutting board for my wife for mother's day. It might be a little late, but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Franklin (Dec 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in I have wanted to make a cutting board for a long time.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Im in!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Hi Larry, Let me in… What I am looking for are the jigs and techniques that I am sure you will include during the entire lesson. Likewise, there are basic tasks that I failed to learn making difficulty for my advance design to be realized in a simple and quick manner… it makes life easier too.

This is a very good initiative from Ms. Debbie and you, Thanks to both of you.


----------



## BSzydlo (Jan 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm interested, thanks for offering this class


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


cool im in always ready to learn something new everybody has there way of doing things i am sure i will learn 
soming very usefull 
thanks again for giving


----------



## Moose82 (Feb 1, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sounds good Larry - I'll go for it….

Jeff


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Larry my friend, I have dreamed about this. The only way it could be better would be to have Ms. Debbie fly us all to Oz to take part in *person!* Since this is highly unlikely, the on line course is the next best thing, so count me in. Not sure if my back is up to taking part physically, but I'll be working along in spirit if not in corpus.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Professor Degose,
May I audit the course? You are THE Master Board Maker. I am not sure I will be able to actually construct a board as we go along - I have this darn job that interferes with my shop time!
Ellen


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Cool Larry; This will be great.


----------



## SplashMaster (Jul 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Im in, however the class starts right at the time my exams at school start but hopefully I will be able to make one.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Larry, I don't know if this will fit, but I would like to do it. However, I will be on vacation until….....the weekend you start. If I can I will…........but I will come back and do it later if not.

...............a dream come true…......nothing better than something from the underworld….....for someone on top of the world…......(-:

Thanks in advance…...

Jim


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great class!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in Larry. I have learned a lot from you.


----------



## LarryN (Feb 5, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in, still trying to figure out how you did some of those cutting boards. hopefully pick up some insight to those thru your class


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this. Mrs. Debbie chose the right man for the job.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


This will be fun. I'm in.

Steve


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in. Sign me up. 
I wanted to make my first cutting board this year. Here's my motivation. 
Cutting boards have become a real art form on LJs. 
I can't wait to start.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I intend to follow the class, I don't know that I will be able to participate at this time, but I will save the lessons so I can do it later.


----------



## SafferinOz (Jul 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in Larry! This is gonna be fun!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'll try but can't guarantee it…

Looks like quite a nice class to attend… it would be OK with me if every lesson was longer than 3-4 days apart… 
Maybe start each lesson the same day of week… like Monday… giving everyone time to Think building to a w/e to finish it up… (??)


----------



## JWFox (Apr 10, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to your tutorial and I appreciate your willingness to share your knowledge.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in but I will be expanding my workshop about that time and don't know if I will have time but will definitely follow along. Thanks for taking time to teach!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sounds like it would be loads of fun and may keep me in the shop longer than my wife wants me to be.

Count me in….


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Always good to learn something from "The Board Master".
Sign me up !
Thanks Larry.
(and Ms Debbie)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'll tag along.


----------



## wheels (Jan 25, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Im fairly new here how do you find the mag then Ill give it a try


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Wheels - If you didn't receive a copy of the e-Mag in your email, then contact MsDebbieP who is the one who sends it out and I'm sure she'll gladly send you one.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Me too, if I can keep up.  Larry, it is very generous of you to share your skills in this way. Thank you.


----------



## daddeeman (Apr 15, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sign me up! Always ready to learn…


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm on board with this. I'll be in the "beginners" class. Can't wait. Degoose, can you give us a list of materials to get prior to the 1st lesson?


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in also. Never to old to learn.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I want to take the class as well.
How do we sign up so that we don't miss a post?
I tried another class here but somehow missed posts and got lost


----------



## TurnTurnTurn (Nov 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in. Thx


----------



## MickeyD (Sep 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. My personal tutor will be in your neck of the woods during that time and you would make a good substitute….


----------



## harrywho (Jul 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it!!!!
Thanks


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I almost forgot to sign up, Larry. Are you sure the classroom won't be too full?


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I just saw this and it sounds great. I won't be able to do it as you go, but in the future I'll definitely be following along for when I do one in the future. Thank you for being willing to do this


----------



## zacwood (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sounds like a challenge
Count me in.
How do I get notified of the "class times" ?


----------



## quiltslongarm (Feb 19, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Larry, sign me up!
(Pam, CA)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in as well mate.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Hand raised. Signed on the dotted line. I'll be there (with bells on).


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


How did I miss this before?...I am in!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, I'm in

jamie


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in too.


----------



## tommyd (Oct 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in to. do we have to sign up?


----------



## ffishermen (Jul 19, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


sign me up.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I will be attending your class. Thank you.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Good luck with your class Larry. I won't have time to participate, but I sure will follow with and most likely favorite them for future reference.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Larry,

Count me in as well!


----------



## panzercpa (Mar 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm interested


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in sounds fun!


----------



## MartyG (Jan 22, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## rickincg (Feb 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Never done a class like this online before….would like to try it and see what happens.
Not sure if this comment is enough to get me signed up?
Thank you !


----------



## jog (Jan 26, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sounds Great, How do I sign up?


----------



## SteveW (Jul 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in, and looking forward to it…just in time for Christmas presents…
and now that we're in the third week in May, LETS GO!


----------



## BenMiller (Jan 12, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea. I will do my best. Not certain if I will be able to actually do all the assignments now. OK to do what I can and "audit"?


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'll give it a shot….


----------



## cncmoose (May 19, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'd like to do this also. Thanks.


----------



## Jaybird719 (Jun 25, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in… ....this sounds fun and well thought out. Looking forward to following along.
thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## Beanjetty (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I've admired your work for a long time. Looking forward to the lessons and the boards. Thanks


----------



## MasterSergeant (Jan 15, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I;m in as well!


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


please add me to your list.
Cheers
Bibb


----------



## elton (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I've been making a few boards lately but would enjoy learning your techniques. Thanks for offering the class.


----------



## lonestarsmoker (May 17, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I am up for it Larry. Don't really need another cutting board but I do need to learn more. I am a real newbie.
Dan


----------



## jeanlowry (Nov 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I am in.

Thanks


----------



## txraider (May 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Can't wait, thanks for teaching.


----------



## merlinsr2 (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I wanna play, sign me up Thanks


----------



## mapott00 (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in. Thanks for taking your time.


----------



## Mark805 (May 8, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm in….thank you


----------



## jkornfeind (Feb 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'm very interested!


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I'd like to give it a try! I've never done an end grain board before. Looks like I'll be getting a late start, and I am Trying to finish a couple of other projects, so I may be late.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


You are such an awesome guy to do have done this!


----------



## marker (Oct 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I want to join in, too.


----------



## wayned (Aug 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Me 2. Great fun!


----------



## river (Jul 22, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm behind, but I'm interested in learning


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Not sure how to go about being in the class, but yes I would love to take it


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


can not i did not sign up for this i want in also too..


----------



## hasbeen (Jan 18, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. Count me in too.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


I had a late note but I think the dog ate it.
Enjoying all your posts as well!

regards

Robert Brennan.


----------



## hasbeen (Jan 18, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Teaching a class..*
> 
> For those of you who have read the LumberJocks' E-mag you will know that I was asked by Ms Debbie to teach a class on-line..
> 
> ...


Greetings from the socialist capital of America - California.
There is more than one reason they call it the *'left coast'?*

Count me in also.

Lee
Moreno Valley's local has-been.
Servant of the Living God.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Heads up on timber...*

Well, for all those who will be taking the End Grain Cutting Board 101 class….and so far have had over 50 responses…

A little heads up regarding timber… I have two similar designs that I will be making… a beginner board and one for intermediate woodworkers…

Both boards will require three different timbers… a light and a dark and one in between…

I will be going into the various timber selection and dimensions in the first lesson but for those who need to plan a trip to the lumber yard I hope this is of some help… just make sure that what ever timber you choose it is fairly tight grained and does not contain any spalting…..

Until later then…


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Heads up on timber...*
> 
> Well, for all those who will be taking the End Grain Cutting Board 101 class….and so far have had over 50 responses…
> 
> ...


Will you be using 1" or 2" thick stock?


----------



## LarryN (Feb 5, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Heads up on timber...*
> 
> Well, for all those who will be taking the End Grain Cutting Board 101 class….and so far have had over 50 responses…
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up, i will be making a lumber run


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Heads up on timber...*
> 
> Well, for all those who will be taking the End Grain Cutting Board 101 class….and so far have had over 50 responses…
> 
> ...


Thank, Larry. Time to part with a few hard earned sheckels I guess. It goes against the Scot in me. (sigh)


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Heads up on timber...*
> 
> Well, for all those who will be taking the End Grain Cutting Board 101 class….and so far have had over 50 responses…
> 
> ...


So teach,

How much of each type do we need, and what general size?

-bob


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Heads up on timber...*
> 
> Well, for all those who will be taking the End Grain Cutting Board 101 class….and so far have had over 50 responses…
> 
> ...


I will go with bubinga, purple heart, and hard maple. I would prefer cherry to the maple but not sure it is tight grained enough. 8/4 stock I assume is alright since it is an END grain cutting board?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Heads up on timber...*
> 
> Well, for all those who will be taking the End Grain Cutting Board 101 class….and so far have had over 50 responses…
> 
> ...


How many board feet of each do we need?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Heads up on timber...*
> 
> Well, for all those who will be taking the End Grain Cutting Board 101 class….and so far have had over 50 responses…
> 
> ...


I have my ante in. Who's dealing?


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Heads up on timber...*
> 
> Well, for all those who will be taking the End Grain Cutting Board 101 class….and so far have had over 50 responses…
> 
> ...


I'm probably going with, walnut, jatoba, and maple. I really like them three together.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Excuses, excuses...*

Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
As to the first lesson of the class… I intend to post that towards the end of this week … i have selected my timbers for the board… so please bear with me… I do appreciate the patience shown by many who wanted to start last month…
Until then please stay tuned…


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


We're waiting with baited breath.

(what kind of breath bait does one use?)

(grin)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


I got sidetracked too….


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


The dog ate your homework? Hopefully he didn't get splinters!
NO rush, ready when you are…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


Time equals money.
So the more time you take, the more money I make.

Or something like that.
Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


i can wait too

but please tell me about this
The dog ate your homework

is this what is in timbermate wood filler
i hear it is great
but never used it


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


dont forget you still need to rearrange your sock drawer 
looking foward to the lesson, copying with out being a copycat how cool is that


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


Standing by for news at 11


----------



## SplashMaster (Jul 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


Its cool this is my last week of school at the college so I will be able to be home in the shop now for this class!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


some things are worth waiting for! This definitely fits into that category


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


Just checking in…hope you haven't forgotten us.


----------



## SteveW (Jul 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


This was my last week at night school also, so I'm primed for working in the woodshop now…

cleaning the place up, selecting my wood,

waiting
waiting
waiting


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Excuses, excuses...*
> 
> Please pardon the delay… my dog ate my homework…
> Seriously though the last few weeks have been very hectic around here with the launch of the new line and two woodworking show attendances… I have a small hiatus before the next show in Brisbane.. where I will be demonstrating the TWC on behalf of another Distributor in Brisbane… it will be a wonderful time… just turn up … do the demos and go home…no unpacking or packing up…
> ...


got shows here also too,,big one on the 4th of July


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Lesson #1*

I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…

Miss Debbie wrote in the latest copy of Lumberjocks e-Mag…

"Patience is a virtue" they say, and a woodworker often has to use patience while working on a project. I'm picturing the time spent sanding an item, taking the sandpaper to finer and finer grits, waiting for that perfect smoothness. And in the end, the patience and the work all pay off and those admiring the project appreciate the efforts.

Well I thank you for your patience.. the wait if nearly over. First off we need to select the timber for use in the project.. As stated in the original post, there will be a beginner and an intermediate board.. They will be similar in the use of timber and for these I have selected 3 woods,

One black, one white one and one with a little… oops wrong song..

One light one dark and one kinda in the middle… I suggest for you that the timbers be tight grained hardwood.. Of course timber selection will differ amongst the various countries that this class is reaching…for some this process will be quite straight forward… for example in the US…Cherry, Walnut, Maple..seem to be the staple although I have heard that some will be using Jotoba, Bubinga and PurpleHeart…This is purely personal preference and also about availability.. If you do not have access to these timbers use what is handy…

With regard to over all size I will be going for around 405 mm by 325 mm and 35 mm thick [for our American cousins roughly 16 X 13 X 1 1/2 inches]

To understand the next process we need to understand just what a End Grain Board is and how It is made…

We take strips of timber and glued them together [laminating] and then cross cut the wide glue up into strips, rotate them 90 degrees and glue up again…that is it in a nutshell..

To work out the length of stock required we look at the thickness of the stock.. in this case 45 mm dressed [1 3/4 inches] and if we crosscut 9 strips after lamination we get 405 mm [just over the 16 inch mark] We will in fact cut 12 strips just in case there is a defect inside the timber we can't see…and we will need a little extra length for safety… to be able to keep our hands and fingers clear of the very sharp spinning thing in the table saw…

Then to work out the actual length you multiply the number of pieces by the depth of the finished board..[not forgetting the Kerf … the thickness of the cut .. usually about 3 mm [1/8"].. Lets call it 40 mm [1 5/8"] therefor the timber needs to be at least 480 mm .. call it 500 [20"] and a little extra for safety… say 550 mm [22"]

If your timber is not that thick the same rules apply :

For example… only 25 mm [1"] then you would cut 16 pieces with 4 or so extra if needed…so to end up with 400 mm [16"] you would be looking at 800 mm plus… say 900 mm [or nearly 3 feet…] This will give a much tighter pattern than using 50 mm or 8/4 stock..

This is where your personal choice comes in.. you can follow exactly or you can choose to use a different thickness to either of the two mentioned so far… up to you…

Next is the width part… we have decided on 325 mm [13"] again up to you.. wider or narrower..personal choice… I just like even numbers.

As popular as the chess board style is, I personally like the "bricks" to overlap on each course… just like laying bricks… the one above holds the edges of the two below..









For this board [beginners] we will be using straight rip cuts…There will be 5 boards..the outer boards will be dark [or light if you choose] one will be 75 mm [3"] wide and the other will be 50 mm [2"] .. next in from the edge will be 2 boards [opposite colour to the edge board… if the edge boards are dark use light coloured timber… and vice versa.. yes I know this is not supposed to be a latin lesson] each 75 mm [3"] wide

The middle one will be in between in colour… and will be 75 mm [3"] wide. Again you can change these dimensions.. just as long as the "bricks" overlap!

So to recap … you will need

1. Dark timber..1×75 mm x 50 mm x 550 mm long…[3×2x22"]...1 x 50 mm x 50 mm x 550 mm [2×2x22"]

2. Light timber..2×75 mm x 50 mm x 550 mm long…[3×2x22"]

3. Inbetween timber..1×75 mm x 50 mm x 550 mm long…[3×2x22"]

For the slightly more difficult ''intermediate'' level board please note the stock has to be 25 mm [1"] WIDER on the outside pieces and 35 mm [1 1/2"] wider for the inner pieces…

We will be bevel ripping these… more info in the next post..

I appreciate that this is rather long winded and a lot to read but the next lesson will include a video and some pics.. and less words…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Looks GOOD…

I may be a little slow on this… but, I will try to get it done… Maybe scaled down a tad…

Thank you.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Are we doing both boards at the same time or the beginner board first and then the intermediate?


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Lookin forward to lesson #2 Larry. Don't know when I will get a chance to make one, but when I do it will be saved in my favorites ready to print and take to my shop.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry, better late than never, 

We understand, the most difficult part here is the translation among millimeters and inches.

Good job for me. Already got the timber !!


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Larry great job. Love the posts.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


We're at the post…

WE'RE OFF!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Looks good, Larry.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Looking good larry, keep it comin'


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Still here


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry.
I will never, ever turn down a lesson from a Master!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the next installment , Larry : )


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


On ya Larry.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Thanks for dummying down the measurements for your american cousins (some of us REALLY do appreciate it, my brain get tired doing the calculator thing)


----------



## wrm62 (Jan 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


Sounds great, like Pdub, I'll be saving it for later, but for now I'm gona use Sketchup to follow along.


----------



## EvilNuff (Mar 17, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


I'm as interested as the next guy in this series but its been 50 days and we the readers still don't have a single step we can take. We cannot even buy the wood yet…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lesson #1*
> 
> I know that this has been long awaited.. and I hope that the delay has not caused some to drop out of the class… NO.. I am sure that is not the case… one things that woodworkers have…is patience…
> 
> ...


step #1
is in this installment

*patience*


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Finally....*

Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
.
.
.




.
.
.
The finished component pieces ….shown at the end of the vid dry fitted.. [note that there are no gaps.. this will make for a good glue up..] have the following dimensions:

Outer… 65mm wide and 40 mm wide [2 5/8 in and 1 5/8 in]
2 Inner… 65 mm wide [2 5/8 in]
Centre .. 65 mm wide [2 5/8 in]
All pieces are dressed to 45 mm thickness [1 3/4 inch]
My timber selections were Golden Wattle on the outside with Huon Pine and Camphor Laurel in the centre.
More in a few days…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


Nice video!! What is Golden Wattle?


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


Many folks don't truly understand the hard work and dedication it takes…........ To grow a fine beard like yours Larry….. Totally understandable…..lol

All kidding aside great video bud….


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


great video i like watching how someone else does there work 
looking foward to the next one 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


Great job Larry, Nice looking tutorial.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


Fantastic tutorial… so many will benefit.

Love the beard!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


zz top
makes an end grain board 
while on tour 
in australia
(didn't know you guys had regular glasses)

when is saw this at 4am
all i could see was some of your face
and no tools were visible
looks like you redid it

well done


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


I thought it was a stranger at first!

Nice looking beard!

Nice video…

Thank you…


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


You're right. Push sticks are important. But it looks like you forgot something…like ear protection. Can you hear me now?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


*What?*

.

.

.

.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


sorry im hard of hearing


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


*What… What??*

.

.

.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


Wow Larry! Video.

It looks like it's going to be a deluxe class.

Well done!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


Nice video, Larry. I like the fact that you didn't neglect the little pointers, like marking your jointed surfaces with a "J", and showing the sideways pressure on the jointer to keep the board… err, timber, against the fence and held down at the same time. It was also nice to have a quick explanation of what we're about to see happen, so in our minds, we already know the proper order of events, then you reinforce it with the video of you doing those steps in that order. And of course, the video wouldn't have been complete without a little Larry humor up front!

Looking forward to the future installments to see your process in action.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


And no shop is complete without a suitcase of XXXXGold holding the floor in place !!!
GREAT video , Larry…...High quality , just like the presenter : )
Looks like you've got a great shop and some fine equipment as well.
The beard looks good on you , my friend.
Looking forward to the next episode !!


----------



## wrm62 (Jan 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...












here are some screenshots from a sketchup that i have been following along with


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


Nice work!

Could you change a Preference value somewhere to reduce the number of Dimension decimal places to Zero (or maybe just one)?

Would make it better… I think…

Very nice! Thank you.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


Good video Larry and you are setting a good example by using safety accessories too. The beard is good, just don't get it too close to those rotary tools!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally....*
> 
> Finally I have made some progress on the first lesson…enough said… watch the video..
> .
> ...


Great vid. Great beard.
Now I know what a golden wattle and a degoose look like!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*A little variation...*

For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…

I have cut some slices on the end of each to show…









The outer pieces have bevel rips on one side… at 30 degrees…

The Centre piece has rip bevels at 15 degrees…

So that means the remaining two pieces have bevels of 15 and 30 degrees…

I leave it up to those who choose to make this one, to decide how wide the rip cuts on each board will be to achieve the desired width…Give you some thing to think about… have fun…










Wet with mineral turpentine to show the colour of the end grain… gotta love that Huon… and the Camphor is pretty spectacular too…









This is just a quick dry fit… you can see just how tight the joints are going to be…

Well that's it for the intermediate part… all the rest will be similar if not the same as the beginner board…

Sorry no video… needed a rest… that video stuff takes a lot of time…would be ok if that was all I did.. but as you know I am growing a beard…LOL


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


You're growing some face fungus?

I've worn one on and off most of my adult life, and as for a mustache, my wife has never seen my upper lip.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


Great variation Larry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


Interesting…. I think I will stick to the Beginner's board… this time…


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


Great looking idea, will have to be careful while clamping, but should look great when finished. Thank you
for sharing and giving us another idea to play with.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


Cool cutting board, Larry.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


Looks like thats going be great nice variation.


----------



## sam20650 (Apr 11, 2011)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


OK I finished my Island build with that countertop (phew!) so I will have to catch up so I can play too!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


nice variation.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


Variations are good.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A little variation...*
> 
> For some, the end grain board is fairly basic… so just as a little variation I have made another… with bevel rips of 30 degrees and 15 degrees…
> 
> ...


This design would certainly be prone to slipping upon glue-up, but I'm sure Larry will advocate the use of top and bottom cauls to prevent the potential for slippage.

I like the variation here.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Fairly straight forward???*

The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…

The Glue Up…









Notice I have purposely left the outer pieces longer… this is to help when the cross cutting is done..

The clamps are set up to size and all pieces are rotated 90 degrees on edge [all exept the last one] and glue is applied to the edge…only one edge receives glue… this makes it quicker if you are doing a production run…I use Titebond III…









Using a rubber roller spread the glue evenly,









Roll each piece back and tighten the clamps… use only sufficient pressure to cause a small amount of squeeze out…










Note the third clamp in the centre… to ensure even pressure..










The alternative board was a little more difficult due to the angled edges… they wanted to ride up when the clamps were tightened…. even tho I used Compress-X....









2 Timber Cauls and 3 G-clamps were used to hold the boards down and flat… and prevent the riding up of the edges…

Not really that much more difficult … just a little awkward.

Next episode will be a video… so stay tuned to crosscutting and selecting the final pattern…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


glue boards - check

wait - check


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Ohhhh…. I have never seen a clamp like the one in the last picture. That is very cool! Yet again I see and learn something new….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


very good Larry.


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Very interesting, you refer to those as G clamps huh? I've always heard and called them C clamps, but now that I think about it they do look more like a G!  Looking good, I've always wanted to try bevels on the strips but haven't had a chance thus far.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


i like those timber cauls need to know where to get them


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Looks good, Larry.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


*eddy*

thanks to rich greer

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=31181&cat=1,43838,47843&ap=1

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/mvclamp_doublebar.htm


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Woodcraft has some for about 20 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000321/1858/WoodRiver-Clamping-System.aspxbucks


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Now, we're moving!

Thank you.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


I like your clamps Larry. The link that David provided above to the shopsmith site appears to be the closest to the clamps in your picture.

I just used the Panel Max Glue Press from Peachtree for the first time a couple of days ago. It's rather awkward to use, but maybe I just need more practice. It essentially does the same thing, only you're not limited to minimum widths as you are with the ones on the shopsmith site. The glue press will supposedly glue up any widths from 0-5". I glued-up 2+inch stock for an end grain board I'm making. This system isn't inexpensive, but I got it for not quite half price at the woodworking show last year and would not have purchased it if it hadn't been discounted. I'll be curious to try it on some larger glue-ups. I used a nice thick caul on the top and the bottom to help evenly distribute the clamping pressure. I'm sure the next time I use it, it'll work even better as I get used to using it.

Here's a photo of it in-action, along with some other supplementary clamps just to make sure:


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...












Check out the site… Compress X Clamps..


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Larry,

I just realized I have been sleeping during class… I hope the punishment is not too severe for first offence.

I actually missed two blogs… I would like to blame it on a computer glich


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Very good Mate, love the timber and the caul clamps. Man they sure would help out in glue ups. Don't forget that hearing protection!! LOL! I'm already half deaf, so why bother. I know morse code.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry. Those compress clamps are brilliant. Must get a pair.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


Checked out the Compress X site, and the price, then bought two Woodcraft copycats @$20 USD each. Added some maple cauls, tried them out on a different project and thrilled to see that they work great! Thanks for the grapevine tool tip.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Fairly straight forward???*
> 
> The next step, now that the timber is dressed to size…..and more fun than sanding…
> 
> ...


I found a Woodcraft Link that I think WORKS… for awhile, anyway…

Here is a link to the Clamping System ... NOTE: You can also get replaceable bars for them elsewhere in their site… I guess they wear out! (??)

Looks like a good price & product!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Now, we're moving...*

This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.

The blanks are out of the clamps it is time to move on to the next step…

Again this lesson is on video… so just sit right back and enjoy the presentation…





There are a few key points that I wish to elaborate on….

*Hearing protection *.... I am aware I was lax in not using it in the previous video.. so Beth thanks … I made sure that I used it this time..

Again the use of *push sticks *is very important… and I used the mitre guide at the back of the piece for stability…

*Grain orientation* is another one of those things that get forgotten a lot… You can see from the vid that grain orientation can indeed change a piece from just good to outstanding…I have included a few variations in the video for you to choose from…Here is a sneak peek at how the boards will look oiled up… just used a little mineral spirit here..


















These are the two variations that I like…

Disclaimer… I had a design change mid way through the project… I had set the fence for another job and forgot to reset it to 45 mm or 1 5/8 in … it is actually 65 mm of 2 5/8 in…thereby reducing the number of slices available and making the whole project only 360 mm or just over 14 in wide…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


I love that third choice.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


I vote for #3 also.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Larry,

Thanks again for a great video. 
It is an eye openner on grain orientation and arrangement of piece to get different pattern.
It's incredible that a simple permutation creates a different board.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


well done larry

as stated the orientation can change 
or enhance a boards look


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Did you use the mitre gauge and the fence at the same time?


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Nice production. The video part must have taken longer than the woodworking.
Bookmatch gets my vote.


----------



## TurnTurnTurn (Nov 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


My vote will go for the bookmatch.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Larry: A great looking set of boards.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Great … video really helps me . I like them all.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to do this video, Larry. If you want another vote for the bookmatched board I like the look of that one the best.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Question: You mentioned running everything through the drum sander. Is it imperative to have a drum sander to do these end grain boards?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Larry, I meant no disrespect…

I think you will agree that there a few days without any action on the subject… which was OK with me… I like to go slow…

The frequency of new action has positively increased in the last three posts by you… That is OK with me…

IMHO, you can go at any speed you want… I prefer the SLOW lane for this…

We had a power outage today… first in years… that went for about 8.5 hours… and could've been longer.

Hey… no stress for this Puppy… whatever speed you want to do, go for it…

I enjoyed the video… you did a very good job… as usual… It was good to SEE the technique, of a true expert, in action.

Thank you very much.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


We're cooking with gas now…thanks, Larry. Ditto on the bookmatch. I can also see multiple design opportunities by creating different strips and playing with them before glue-up. They really come to life that way. 
p.s.-Glad to see the hearing protection.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


G'day mate.

The first way you had them arranged looked vaguely North American Indian, like some of the plains tribal blankets. The other reminded me of a Chinese lantern sort of. Being part Mohawk, my vote is for the first one.


----------



## LarryN (Feb 5, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


I like the bookmatched look myself


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Just a note on the mitre gauge and the fence when cross cutting… I am advancing the timber using a push stick and the mitre guide is only as a stabiliser… it is not used to push the timber… I know that a lot of you are aghast about the way I do this but it is really safe as there is a splitter at the back…and I am pushing with the stick only…hope this is of some help to you…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Good video Larry, and I agree that details like grain direction make a lot of difference.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


like the 30 deg. board looks cool thank for sharing


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


I can't decide on that second board. I do know that I like both patterns, for different reasons.

The first way, as Big Tiny pointed out, reminds me of various Native American blankets I have seen. It looks more active and energetic than the second, bookmatched choice. As you pointed out Larry, it would also be easier to glue-up since you can be a little off and it will still look fine. I do really like this pattern.

The second glue-up option looks calmer and more symmetrical, due to the bookmatching affect. It's pleasing to the eye and brain, as it gives a sense of balance. However, it also requires a very accurate glue-up to accomplish the look you're going for.

With that being said, I think the bookmatched option gets my vote since this is the "advanced board" it'll require a very accurate glue-up. I think the bookmatched option will be a good lesson for those wanting to take their boards to the next level, requiring such a precise glue-up.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


I am still following you, I like the 2 variations that you are showing, now all I have to do is get into the shop when it is already over 100 degrees F inside when I have time to work.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Great work Larry, and gorgeous layouts.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Larry, on the second board, with angles, I also like the last, in video, "Bookmatched" pattern the best…


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Larry,

Thanks for the tutorial; I find it very interesting to hear your point of view on this subject.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


The bottom one for me mate, but they are all good.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Very nice work. Thanks for the video!!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video, Larry. Still watching, doesn't matter how long, because I won't start until the lesson is over and I can go back through all the blogs and plan my attack.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry for the tutorial. Being your student, it is good to let you see what I have done being a poor guy. I used all portable machines. Miter saw for cutting, circular saw (electric) but not TS, then portable planer and handplane, portable router during cutting of the 90 degree bevel in making the black square.

I combine the 30 degree and the straight joint but with squares embeded. Here are some photos:

The poormans' clamp… only 4 I got.










After gluing….










I will still sand it…. You can notice some burnt portion.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Bert, nice to have some pics of some of the boards that are being made during this class… I think he extra black squares are superb… thanks for sharing your journey…


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Bert, But you make it look so easy! lol You may not have alot of tools, but you have us beat all the way with the beautiful woods.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Rand, Doing only one piece is easy for portables. The advantage of a portable planer… I can feed in up 1/8 inch cut (using TCT blade) as it cuts narrow portion of 2-3/4 and easy to set. Then final cut set to .5 mm feed. I think what delays with work is a lot of sitting Hah.. in your case you are excempted.. LOL.
Beautiful woods… they are actually found from scrapwoods… former 2×3 partition frames in my office. My guess: Black - iron wood, yellow - Malaysian teak, brown(center) - Lauan (Philippine Mahogany), and orange are paduak and Balayong.. they are hard enough fo a cutting board.

Here are some of those 2×3 free …. + lots of nails for free…


















Thanks.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


Larry great series on the boards! Amost 2 years ago you taught me about grain orientation. Not to mention the Tumbling Block Board, I had to make. No I mean I had too!!!! LOL

Great work and hope all is well thx for taking the time! I have some more board orders that I need to get too now that the Entertainment Center is done.

Cheers mate!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Now, we're moving...*
> 
> This was a comment I received from a great LJ mate, Joe. Seems that some folks think this is dragging on… so .. *Now We're Moving…*.
> 
> ...


I wasn't on LJ's when this was started. So I'm going back and watching now. Since I've never done a cutting board the videos were great to watch. And since I am still quite new… I still get amazed. It's so cool that you can take the same boards and just turn them one way or another and get so many different patterns. Thanks for this series. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Just when.....*

Just when we were getting going… have had a short hiatus from the workshop… birthdays, anniversaries, deliveries and visits to the University… these have kept me the workshop and thus from finishing the class… and now off to Sydney for the Timber and Working with Wood Show… If the volcanic cloud allows the planes to land…

So will be about a week before I post the final glue up and sanding and finished segments of the class.. Most of you will be able to finish prior to this but for those who chose to wait .. I apologise again for the delay…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Just when.....*
> 
> Just when we were getting going… have had a short hiatus from the workshop… birthdays, anniversaries, deliveries and visits to the University… these have kept me the workshop and thus from finishing the class… and now off to Sydney for the Timber and Working with Wood Show… If the volcanic cloud allows the planes to land…
> 
> So will be about a week before I post the final glue up and sanding and finished segments of the class.. Most of you will be able to finish prior to this but for those who chose to wait .. I apologise again for the delay…


OK, Larry… Have FUN… We (I) will be OK with that…

I'm slower than normal anyway… trying to do many things at the same time…

Take care… & Enjoy.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just when.....*
> 
> Just when we were getting going… have had a short hiatus from the workshop… birthdays, anniversaries, deliveries and visits to the University… these have kept me the workshop and thus from finishing the class… and now off to Sydney for the Timber and Working with Wood Show… If the volcanic cloud allows the planes to land…
> 
> So will be about a week before I post the final glue up and sanding and finished segments of the class.. Most of you will be able to finish prior to this but for those who chose to wait .. I apologise again for the delay…


You're a busy man, Larry! How about your take on the marketing of these boards? Are some patterns more popular than others? Do end grain boards sell better than edge grain? What about thickness variations? Do you put feet on them? Or hand holds? Or slots for knives? What is your take on other woodworkers copying your patterns? Just a few questions…for the master. Thanks for any and all input in advance.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Just when.....*
> 
> Just when we were getting going… have had a short hiatus from the workshop… birthdays, anniversaries, deliveries and visits to the University… these have kept me the workshop and thus from finishing the class… and now off to Sydney for the Timber and Working with Wood Show… If the volcanic cloud allows the planes to land…
> 
> So will be about a week before I post the final glue up and sanding and finished segments of the class.. Most of you will be able to finish prior to this but for those who chose to wait .. I apologise again for the delay…


Nice time to take a break. Maybe I can catch up and follow along ;-))


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Second glue up.*

You really need to take your time with this glue up.. to make sure that the board ends up flat…









Apply a small amount of glue..









Spread it evenly with a roller….









Use cauls to keep the ends level…
When glueing make sure that each piece is level with either side and apply just enough pressure to see a little glue squeeze out…
More tomorrow..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Second glue up.*
> 
> You really need to take your time with this glue up.. to make sure that the board ends up flat…
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Second glue up.*
> 
> You really need to take your time with this glue up.. to make sure that the board ends up flat…
> 
> ...


Onya Larry.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Second glue up.*
> 
> You really need to take your time with this glue up.. to make sure that the board ends up flat…
> 
> ...


Nice looking cutting board.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Second glue up.*
> 
> You really need to take your time with this glue up.. to make sure that the board ends up flat…
> 
> ...


you make it look so easy.
i make such a mess at this point its not funny


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Second glue up.*
> 
> You really need to take your time with this glue up.. to make sure that the board ends up flat…
> 
> ...


I must get a set of those Cauls Larry. How do you find them compared to other clamps?.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Second glue up.*
> 
> You really need to take your time with this glue up.. to make sure that the board ends up flat…
> 
> ...


Looking good. Thanks for taking your time for these instructions.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Grain orientation... just a little bit more..*

Not really part of the class but I think it emphasises that grain orientation is paramount…
This morning I dressed some European Wild Cherry and some European Walnut to make another End Grain Board…

When I saw how the grain was running in one piece of the walnut I thought about how I could give it a little extra oomph….









A bit blurry but you get the idea…the dark part of the walnut get larger as you move from left to right… both top and bottom..

But what if you juxtapose the pieces…









That is… move the isolated pieces one for one…









Next pair of outside pieces ….









Etc… now you have the dark parts increasing in size right to left at the bottom…while the top pieces are increasing from left to right still…. cool hey…









This is still in the dry fit stage… I will post when complete…

Remember you can change how things look just by looking at the grain orientation…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Grain orientation... just a little bit more..*
> 
> Not really part of the class but I think it emphasises that grain orientation is paramount…
> This morning I dressed some European Wild Cherry and some European Walnut to make another End Grain Board…
> ...


Interesting. quite a difference.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Grain orientation... just a little bit more..*
> 
> Not really part of the class but I think it emphasises that grain orientation is paramount…
> This morning I dressed some European Wild Cherry and some European Walnut to make another End Grain Board…
> ...


I like what you have done here.
Nice progression, and the final result is the best.

Steve


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Grain orientation... just a little bit more..*
> 
> Not really part of the class but I think it emphasises that grain orientation is paramount…
> This morning I dressed some European Wild Cherry and some European Walnut to make another End Grain Board…
> ...


Some great tips there Larry. Nice workup.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Grain orientation... just a little bit more..*
> 
> Not really part of the class but I think it emphasises that grain orientation is paramount…
> This morning I dressed some European Wild Cherry and some European Walnut to make another End Grain Board…
> ...


Great colors!!!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Grain orientation... just a little bit more..*
> 
> Not really part of the class but I think it emphasises that grain orientation is paramount…
> This morning I dressed some European Wild Cherry and some European Walnut to make another End Grain Board…
> ...


larry you are corect if i have learned anything here from you it is the importance of grain orientation and
how it makes a ok project a great project or great look ok. i remember this every thime i make something


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Grain orientation... just a little bit more..*
> 
> Not really part of the class but I think it emphasises that grain orientation is paramount…
> This morning I dressed some European Wild Cherry and some European Walnut to make another End Grain Board…
> ...


Nice.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Grain orientation... just a little bit more..*
> 
> Not really part of the class but I think it emphasises that grain orientation is paramount…
> This morning I dressed some European Wild Cherry and some European Walnut to make another End Grain Board…
> ...


The stain or other color of woods makes a big difference. Nice arrangement and alternative. Sometimes, I forgot that there grain orientation that I need to consider. Thanks


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Recessed handles...*

After sanding the boards, the router table was set up with a dish cutter bit and some timber clamped to the table to act as limiting stops.









The end of the boards were then passed over the bit to create the recesses…









This was done in several passes.. raising the bit after each pass.

There is a little burn mark on the ends but a lot of sanding will remove this… lol

Nah… I can live with a little burn… it will blend in ok with some oil…









As you can see I have a few more boards here… they keep multiplying…. must be something in the water…

Next post will have all these finished and oiled and looking swell…so please drop in soon…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Recessed handles...*
> 
> After sanding the boards, the router table was set up with a dish cutter bit and some timber clamped to the table to act as limiting stops.
> 
> ...


Very good, Larry!

COOL way of getting a handle!

Why not do it on the other side too? We use both sides of our cutting boards… LOL

... maybe you were going to do that… (??)


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Recessed handles...*
> 
> After sanding the boards, the router table was set up with a dish cutter bit and some timber clamped to the table to act as limiting stops.
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Recessed handles...*
> 
> After sanding the boards, the router table was set up with a dish cutter bit and some timber clamped to the table to act as limiting stops.
> 
> ...


Nice cutting boards, Larry.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Recessed handles...*
> 
> After sanding the boards, the router table was set up with a dish cutter bit and some timber clamped to the table to act as limiting stops.
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Recessed handles...*
> 
> After sanding the boards, the router table was set up with a dish cutter bit and some timber clamped to the table to act as limiting stops.
> 
> ...


Nice work, I live that Incra router set up you have sweet! Looking good Mate!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*I got caught up in the moment...*

It is amazing but once I started making the 2 end grain cutting boards for the class…. I got caught up in the moment and just had to make some more…

I have some really nice European Walnut, New Guinea Rosewood, Camphor Laurel and Wild Cherry…. so I ripped them down and…..







here are a few more in the rough… and some still in the clamps…









and one ready for sanding before crosscutting…









So far another eight end grain boards in the last two days… somet are smaller than the boards made for the class..and will be useful for when you don't want to get the big board out… little jobs around the kitchen or bar…

...And I will post once sanded and oiled…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *I got caught up in the moment...*
> 
> It is amazing but once I started making the 2 end grain cutting boards for the class…. I got caught up in the moment and just had to make some more…
> 
> ...


very nice Larry.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got caught up in the moment...*
> 
> It is amazing but once I started making the 2 end grain cutting boards for the class…. I got caught up in the moment and just had to make some more…
> 
> ...


How do you like your drum sander? I've been looking at the 22" inch version (http://www.toolking.com/jet-649003k-22x44-plus-bench-top-drum-sander?gclid=CIKh9ubX2KkCFQgbQgodo1gxNw) as well as the oscillating version and wondering if it is really worth the cost. I see you have the 16" Jet. Are you happy with it (including the size)?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I got caught up in the moment...*
> 
> It is amazing but once I started making the 2 end grain cutting boards for the class…. I got caught up in the moment and just had to make some more…
> 
> ...


Nice cutting boards, Larry.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I got caught up in the moment...*
> 
> It is amazing but once I started making the 2 end grain cutting boards for the class…. I got caught up in the moment and just had to make some more…
> 
> ...


It know as a addiction flare up…lol It nice to see your busy in the shop love all the wonderful timbers….BC


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I got caught up in the moment...*
> 
> It is amazing but once I started making the 2 end grain cutting boards for the class…. I got caught up in the moment and just had to make some more…
> 
> ...


Someone sure is busy!!! Larry, is it Winter there?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I got caught up in the moment...*
> 
> It is amazing but once I started making the 2 end grain cutting boards for the class…. I got caught up in the moment and just had to make some more…
> 
> ...


Great stuff Larry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I got caught up in the moment...*
> 
> It is amazing but once I started making the 2 end grain cutting boards for the class…. I got caught up in the moment and just had to make some more…
> 
> ...


Great boards Larry!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got caught up in the moment...*
> 
> It is amazing but once I started making the 2 end grain cutting boards for the class…. I got caught up in the moment and just had to make some more…
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Rub me with oil!*

After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…




And then just one more finishing touch… next week…


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


What a great transformation! Thanks for sharing and have a good time in Adelaide.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


I must say mate that the board certainly comes alive with that finish applied!
(But it was difficult to watch as I danced around the shop to the music on the sound track!)

Your woodworking talent speaks for itself, but your video production progress has gotten better & better from the first ones.

Remember to bring some extra money with you to Adelaide for bond….just in case


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


It sure is NICE when you POP the grain like that… Isn't?!

One of the great payoffs in woodworking!

Very nice, Larry… Thank you.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


Seductive! Thanks Larry.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


Very nice!! Love the music!!!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


It's looking good Larry. Oil does wonders.
The video is great and the music as well.

Have a nice trip.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


Thanks fo the headsup Larry.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


My favorite part of wood working, The first coat. Wow factor x 3000 = fall over!! Many projects need only to be sanded to #180 or so but with these sweet hardwoods sand em down! I started out finishing using tung oil, wet sanding every coat with more tung or teak oil. That first coat tho,,,, Thanks for the movie, everyone should see this! Why do I get happy when I see Grumpy???


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


How many coats do these get?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Rub me with oil!*
> 
> After sanding the boards to 320 grit on the Random Orbital Sander, I used 1200 grit to burnish the tops only… then it was just a matter of rubbing heaps of Mineral Oil [liquid Paraffin oil] into the boards…and buffing off the excess… this procedure will be repeated every 24 hours..once I get back from Adelaide…
> 
> ...


Very cool! Well done.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Thus endeth the lesson.*

As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.









The black rubber feet are attached with stainless steel screws..









The counter bore will stop the rubber feet from dragging the screws out if it is moved sideways…

Well I am glad that this is finally finished… I know it took what seems an eternity and I do appreciate those who followed along… I have already had two photos of finished boards sent and I would like all those who finished the boards top post them in the comments section… Also please contact MsDebbieP to arrange your certificates.. Thanks once again…and I hope you all had as much fun as I did…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


Great job Larry:

I plan on ngoing back and working my way through them to bet a fresh look at all of the activities.


----------



## razor524 (Mar 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


Great class, thanks!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Larry…


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


Thank you Larry, You really had pushed to do a cutting board. The smallest one I had was a gift to my co-worker at office and she was very glad to display rather than use it as cutting board. You encourage me to make two achievements:



















God bless,


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


Brilliant mate.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


In August I should be able to buy me some decent lumber and go through the tutorial.
The arrangement and grain matching video really was an eyeopener.

Thanks!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


Good job, Larry.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry. I appreciate your taking the time to do this. Here are my first attempts. I followed and learned from your instruction, but I tried to create my own designs. 



























Biggest challenges were eliminating gaps (mostly caused by planer tearout of the maple) in the glue-ups and getting the boards perfectly flat without the use of a drum sander.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


I think this is "class006" .. I will have to confirm that and get back to you.
If the class projects are tagged as such they will be easy to find.

Also, once you have posted your project, message me and I'll send you your LumberJocks' Certificate!

(great class, Mr degoose. Well done!)


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Thus endeth the lesson.*
> 
> As the finishing touch to the boards of the class… I have counter-bored holes at each corner.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to make one of these!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*I got me a certificate...*

I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…

A while back I was asked to teach a class online… and it was a lot of fun…and the certificate is for finishing the class.. that I was teaching…

Well this evening, my certificate arrived…









I would like to thank everyone involved with the class… and especially Ms Debbie.

I am proud to be a member of the LumberJocks Family…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


that is something to be proud of

Dr. De

or

Professor Goose

congratulations !


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


You are 'da Man, Larry.

Congrats and thanks for all that you have taught me throughout the years,
Steve


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Aw Shucks Guys…


----------



## sam20650 (Apr 11, 2011)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


I still haven't made the board (it is on that to-do list that keeps growing instead of shrinking) but I enjoyed following along and picked up a tip or two as always. Particularly liked the tip about leaving both ends of the blank longer so you have nice handholds as you cross-cut…never thought to do that before 

Thanks again


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Larry Congratulations on the achievement.

Great class.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Congrats and Thank you for doing the class.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Wow! You can now make a board on which to display this!
Seriously, congratulations Larry… you and a generous and talented member of LJ.
Ellen


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


I told you, you would be famous!!

Thanks for the class, Larry!

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


I will be back looking at that class when I get to my first cutting board. I am really trying to avoid that project because I suspect no one ever builds just one in a row…..............

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Congrats, Larry.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Way to go Larry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !*

Really COOL certificate!

Would look real nice on the shop wall!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


I always thought you should be certified.

Lol

Only joking, well done, Larry.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATION, my friend. This certificate came without surprise. You got what you deserved.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Well deserved!!!!!! Thanks for everything


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Congrats Larry, well done.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Congratulation Larry!

It is well deserved. You have tought us well.

Looking forward to you next class.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


congrat´s Larry … 

Dennis


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Congratulations and well deserved Larry!!


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Congratulations Larry, that will mighty fine all framed up and hanging on the wall.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


A little slow in responding but thank you for the class and sharing your skills. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 30, 2011)

degoose said:


> *I got me a certificate...*
> 
> I don't normally worry about certificates for achievement… but this one is a little different…
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Larry, You deserve this certificate!!!!!


----------

